# Help with odd mason's



## patent1858 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I have had this jar for a while I call it my Christmas T mason jar as it has balls hanging from the end T in patent. its ground lip and the base is marked 1(reversed 4)2 in center. A light green aqua color with a little bit of whittling. Any info would be great. Thank you for looking and let me know what you think.


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 24, 2011)

A little closer picture.its not chipped just has a bubble next to T


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 24, 2011)

looks like the embosser screwed up and started to do another N maybe then repaired it.


----------



## coreya (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats sure what it looks like, must have been a monday jar (still hung over) and a very poor peen job on top of that. Neat never the less.


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 24, 2011)

I agree with Gunther.....look like a mistake was made by the mold maker and it was corrected....all in all though it is a cool variation to have.....

    Usuallly you see an entire word erased  or "pinned out".....not one letter....nice.

    David

    I am having a friend tumble a dead clear  Masons Patent quart where all the "N" are reversed....


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it is a nice example of a glass mold makers mistake.  I like these anomalies of error.  When it is done, they can't just throw the mold away.  Thanks for showing the pictures to us.  RED Matthews


----------



## patent1858 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for looking and the info!


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Christopher,

 Nice crude example, sir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puts me in mind of the pawnbrokers sign.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But with poor math skills.


----------

